# LogMeIn - Ecran noir



## LaetitiaMB (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de m'acheter un macbook mais travaille sur PC au boulot. Je me connecte donc à distance via LogMeIn. ça fonctionne à peu près bien sauf quand je suis en mode Plein Ecran et que je souhaite quitter ce mode, là: ecran noir et je dois éteindre mon mac en forçant. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???? Merci d'avance


----------



## mac22 (5 Mai 2008)

Tu as un écran tout noir, ou est ce que tu vois encore le pointeur de la souris ? Parce que normalement quand tu déplaces ta souris vers le haut de l'écran le menu doit apparaitre et à partir de là repasser en mode fenêtre.


----------



## LaetitiaMB (11 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse; j'ai bien un écran noir avec mon pointeur de la souris mais j'ai beau le déplacer vers le haut de l'écran, rien ne se passe!! Je sais plus quoi faire... n'y a-t-il pas un raccourci de clavier? Te connectes-tu via Safari ou Firefox? merci de ton aide.


----------



## patcorinne2000 (27 Mai 2008)

Salut
J'ai eu exactement le même souci cet après-midi. Ecran noir lorsque j'ai quitté le mode plein écran. Je ne pouvais plus rien faire. HARD REBOOT, je n'aime pas cela mais bon, heureusement tout s'est bien passé au redémarrage.

Je me suis dit que peut-être il fallait que j'installe le plug-in pour Safari ? Et là , plus moyen de se connecter, et en plus, ça me fait planter Safari.

Quelqu'un saurait-il où il faut aller pour supprimer ce plug-in de Safari ?

J'ai essayé avec Firefox, ça a l'ai d'être beaucoup plus stable, même avec le plug-in installé.

Merci pour vos réponses.

Pat


----------



## mac22 (1 Juin 2008)

LaetitiaMB a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse; j'ai bien un écran noir avec mon pointeur de la souris mais j'ai beau le déplacer vers le haut de l'écran, rien ne se passe!! Je sais plus quoi faire... n'y a-t-il pas un raccourci de clavier? Te connectes-tu via Safari ou Firefox? merci de ton aide.



Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt, j'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment.
J'utilise Firefox pour utiliser Log Me In mais par contre je n'ai pas installé le plug in proposé car lorsque je l'ai mis j'ai eu le même problème que toi, écran noir. J'ai du forcer à quitter l'application. Si cela peut aider.


----------

